# XML-Datei per Button erstellen



## darkproxx (20. Feb 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und hoffe, dass mir hier geholfen werden kann. Ein Bekannter hat mir das Forum empfohlen.

Das Ziel ist es, dass verschiedene Eingaben, die mit einem Radio Button durchgeführt werden, per Button in eine XML-Datei abgespeichert werden. Die Oberfläche dazu habe ich bereits erstellt und in dem Beitrag unten beigefügt. Im Forum habe ich leider keinen Beitrag gefunden, der genau dieses Problem beinhaltet. Ich hoffe, dass mir bezüglich des Problems jemand helfen kann. Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Mühe!


```
package GUI;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.EventQueue;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.border.EmptyBorder;
import javax.swing.JRadioButton;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JButton;

@SuppressWarnings({ "serial", "unused" })
public class example extends JFrame {

    private JPanel contentPane;
    private final JRadioButton radioButton = new JRadioButton("100");

    /**
     * Launch the application.
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                try {
                    example frame = new example();
                    frame.setVisible(true);
                } catch (Exception e) {
                    e.printStackTrace();
                }
            }
        });
    }

    /**
     * Create the frame.
     */
    public example() {
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setBounds(100, 100, 450, 300);
        contentPane = new JPanel();
        contentPane.setBorder(new EmptyBorder(5, 5, 5, 5));
        setContentPane(contentPane);
        contentPane.setLayout(null);
       
        JRadioButton rdbtnAudi = new JRadioButton("Audi");
        rdbtnAudi.setBounds(67, 31, 59, 23);
        contentPane.add(rdbtnAudi);
       
        JRadioButton rdbtnBmw = new JRadioButton("BMW");
        rdbtnBmw.setBounds(128, 31, 65, 23);
        contentPane.add(rdbtnBmw);
       
        JRadioButton rdbtnVw = new JRadioButton("VW");
        rdbtnVw.setBounds(208, 31, 47, 23);
        contentPane.add(rdbtnVw);
        radioButton.setBounds(67, 57, 47, 31);
        contentPane.add(radioButton);
       
        JRadioButton radioButton_1 = new JRadioButton("200");
        radioButton_1.setBounds(128, 61, 52, 23);
        contentPane.add(radioButton_1);
       
        JRadioButton radioButton_2 = new JRadioButton("300");
        radioButton_2.setBounds(208, 61, 47, 23);
        contentPane.add(radioButton_2);
       
        JRadioButton radioButton_3 = new JRadioButton("74");
        radioButton_3.setBounds(67, 91, 47, 23);
        contentPane.add(radioButton_3);
       
        JRadioButton radioButton_4 = new JRadioButton("185");
        radioButton_4.setBounds(128, 91, 52, 23);
        contentPane.add(radioButton_4);
       
        JRadioButton radioButton_5 = new JRadioButton("263");
        radioButton_5.setBounds(208, 91, 47, 23);
        contentPane.add(radioButton_5);
       
        JLabel lblHersteller = new JLabel("Hersteller");
        lblHersteller.setBounds(10, 35, 46, 14);
        contentPane.add(lblHersteller);
       
        JLabel lblPs = new JLabel("PS");
        lblPs.setBounds(10, 65, 46, 14);
        contentPane.add(lblPs);
       
        JLabel lblKw = new JLabel("KW");
        lblKw.setBounds(10, 95, 46, 14);
        contentPane.add(lblKw);
       
        JButton btnInXmldateiSpeichern = new JButton("in XML-Datei speichern");
        btnInXmldateiSpeichern.setBounds(267, 121, 157, 23);
        contentPane.add(btnInXmldateiSpeichern);
    }
}
```


----------



## Joose (20. Feb 2017)

Was genau ist jetzt das Problem? Wie du sobald der Button gedrückt wurde etwas machst?
Hänge an den Button einen ActionListener hinzu und sage ihm was zu tun ist.


----------



## darkproxx (20. Feb 2017)

Genau. Der Button soll nach klicken dafür sorgen, dass die Eingaben aus den Radio Buttons in eine XML-Datei abgespeichert werden sollen. Wie genau ich dies mit einem ActionListener, dem Input und Outputstream genau umsetze weiß ich aber leider nicht.


----------



## Joose (21. Feb 2017)

Teile dein Problem auf 
Du hast 3 kleine Teilbereiche die du dir anschauen musst.
Teilbereich 1: Wie funktioniert ein ActionListener? Wie implementiere ich ihn? Wie wird er ausgelöst?
-> Implementiere einen einfachen ActionListener und sobald er ausgelöst wird soll er etwas auf der Konsole ausgeben
Teilbereich 2: Wie lese ich den Input von einen JRadioButton?
-> In Verbindung mit den ActionListener kannst du den aktuellen Status des RadioButtons ausgeben
Teilbereich 3: Wie schreibe ich Daten in eine Datei?
-> Einfache Konsolenanwendung, lasse einfach einen kurzen vorgegebenen Text in eine Datei schreiben.

Setze dich hin, lies dich zu jedem Bereich ein und probieres anhand eines kleinen Beispiel herum. Wenn du es verstanden hast dann versuche diese Sachen zusammenzufügen.
Informationen zu jedem dieser Bereiche findest du im Internet zu hauf, wir würden nur wiederholen was schon x mal geschrieben wurde.


----------

